# Watstock



## Schmokk (14. März 2014)

Moisen...!
Meine Frage beim Watstock wäre obs sich lohnt einen zu kaufen?
Da haben hier doch bestimmt ein paar Leute schon so ihre Erfahrungen gemacht. Lohnt es sich? Muss nicht unbedingt? Oder sollte man auf keinen Fall drauf verzichten? Über ein Paar Tipps würde ich mich freuen, bin mir nämlich total unsicher ob ich einen brauche. Fahre demnächst das erste Mal Watfischen. :m


----------



## Icha (14. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

Ich verwende je nach Wetter einen, bei Ententeich und klarem Wasser spare ich Ihn mir in der Regel.
Bei trüber Brühe und Wellen nehm ich Ihn schon mit, kann nicht schaden.

Aber extra kaufen bin ich raus, Marke Eigenbau


----------



## Justsu (14. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

Hi Schmokk,

also wenn man "gut zu Fuß" ist und ein halbwegs guten Gleichgewichtssinn mitbringt, wovon ich bei Deinem Alter mal ausgehe, sollte man meiner Meinung nach keinen Watstock brauchen...

Bei klarem Wasser sowieso überflüssig und bei trübem kann man sich auch entsprechend vorsichtig fortbewegen und mit dem Fuß vortasten. 

Einzig bei einem Boden, der mit unterschiedlich großen größeren Steinen vollkommen bedeckt ist, könnte der Stock zum Abstützen sinnvoll sein... ich persönlich habe noch nie einen gebraucht und bei den 1-2 Mal wo ich mich auf die Nase gelegt habe, hätte mir ein Watstock auch nicht geholfen


----------



## Tomasz (14. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

Nachdem ich mal bei trüben Wasser über einen nicht gerade kleinen unter Wasser liegenden Stein gestolpert bin und ein Vollbad genommen habe, bzw. mich ein anderes mal nicht auf ein Steinriff mit Algenbewuchs getraut habe, da es dort höllisch glatt war, habe ich mir für genau solche Fälle einen Watstock zugelegt. Dieser ist ein ehemaliger Teleskopstock vom Nordic Walking. Schön leicht und wenn man ihn nicht braucht lässt er sich zusammengeschoben gut verstauen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Schmokk (14. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

Mmmmh... Also erstmal danke für die fixen Antworten.
Aber genau auf solche Reaktionen hatte ich nicht gehofft. Würden alle ja oder alle nein sagen wäre es einfacher. Wobei das mit den glatten Steinen ja schon nicht mehr witzig ist. Genau die hab ich nämlich auch immer im Hinterkopf. Ich denke, ich werde mir einen besorgen. Und die Idee mit dem Walkingstock is auch nicht verkehrt.. Also Danke erstmal!


----------



## vermesser (14. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

Hol Dir ne Wathose mit Filzsohlen. Das ist sinnvoller!!!

Ideal ist ein teleskopierbarer Watstock und Filzsohlen...


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

Moin 

Watstock ist eine entscheidung die jeder für sich selbst 
entscheiden muß.Außer bei ententeich ohne wind und wellen
gehe ich nicht ohne, selbst mit Wathose und Schuhen mit filzsohle nicht.Dicke steine algenbewuchs all dies kannst du unterwasser nicht sehen.Und wenn du einmal liegst
kommst du ohne Watstock nicht gut auf die beine .
Jeder der einmal so gebadet hat kann das bestätigen.
Ist aber trotzdem nur meine meinung.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Tomasz (14. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Watstock ist eine entscheidung die jeder für sich selbst
> entscheiden muß.Außer bei ententeich ohne wind und wellen
> ...



Ich bin jetzt auch schon vor einiger Zeit zu Filzsohlen übergegangen. Das gibt eine Menge Sicherheit, ersetzt für mich auf schwierigem Grund aber auch nicht den Watstock.
Und ja, es ist schwierig ohne Watstock wieder auf die Beine zu kommen, wenn man erstmal im Wasser liegt. Auch das ist mir schon pasiert. Dadurch, dass die Wathose oft mit etwas Luft gefüllt ist, schwimmt man zwar gut, aber es fällt schwer, die Füße in tieferm Wasser wieder auf den Grund zu bekommen. Da hilft ein Stütze ungemein.
Es kommt eben auf den Untergrund an, ob mit oder ohne Stock. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sea-Trout (14. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

Hi,

also ich habe keinen Watstock.Ich finde wenn man einigermaßen fit auf den Beinen ist braucht man keinen.Muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden.Ich selber hatte noch nie Situationen wo ich einen gebraucht hätte egal wie schwierig der Untergrund war.Sehe ich den Grund nicht taste ich mich vorsichtig mit den Füßen vor wenn ich das Revier nicht kenne also ich habe ohne keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## elbetaler (14. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

Mein "Watstock" besteht aus zwei ehemaligen Zeltstangen (Alu), die mittels Bajonettverschluss zusammengesteckt werden. Am oberen Ende ist dann noch ein 30cm langes Rohr parallel befestigt, das mir als Parkhilfe für die Rute dient. Stehe ich an sandig-steiniger Stelle, stecke ich das Teil dank einer angeschweißten Spitze im Grund fest.
 Ein für mich super Hilfsmittel! Denn beim Köderwechsel, Tüddeln oder Pin.... ist es ein unschätzbarer Vorteil, ZWEI Hände frei zu haben! :q


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Tino (16. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

Hallo

Ich fische von der Boltenhagener Steilküste bis nach Steinbeck.
Da ist der Grund sehr steinig ,mit Rinnen und Gumpen,da ist ein Watstock ein absolutes Muss.
Ausser man möchte wie auf Eiern laufen und so aussehen als wenn man 2 Granaten weg hat.

Selbst bei sehr ruhiger See und klarem Wasser,wie es einige hier schrieben,würde ich immer einen Watstock mitnehmen.
Rinnen und Löcher kann man nicht immer sehen und schon stolpert man und liegt im Wasser.

Einen grossen Vorteil sehe ich ausserdem darin,dass man beim langsamen reingehen sich darauf konzentrieren kann,nachdem man von Land das Gebiet ausgiebig angeworfen hat,die Wasseroberfläche eingehend und intensiv zu beobachten, ob Fische an der Oberfläche aktiv sind,ohne aufpassen zu müssen, dass man sich auf die Fresse packt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

naja......Watstock......habe ich nie wirklich was von gehalten.....
Aaaaber......es gibt Strände, da sollte man tatsächlich nicht ohne....macht es wirklich "einfacher" und sicherer.....

Nur mal so ... ein paar Strände, wo es nicht schaden kann

Katharinenhof (Fehmarn)
Staberhuk (Fehmarn)
Heiligenhafen (hohes Ufer)
Dazendorf (Kembs)

naja.....
und Bornholm......Südschweden.....und, und, und ......

Wer meint drauf verzichten zu können.......gut
wer nicht verzichten will/kann.....auch gut

Ich weiss es inzwischen zu schätzen an einem "neuen" Strandabschnitt die "Tasthilfe" zu verwenden.....


----------



## Schmokk (20. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

Das Thema Watstock is jetzt abgehakt... Mittlerweile stelle ich mir allerdings eine andere Frage, bin aber irgendwie zu Faul dafür extra nen neuen Tröööt zu öffnen. Und zwar hab ich mich gefragt welche schnur ich besser nehmen sollte. Mit was fischt ihr? Mono oder Geflochtene? Und wenn in welcher Schnurstärke. Rute und Rolle hab ich zusammen. Jetzt hänge ich bei der Wahl der Schnur fest... |kopfkrat


----------



## Stulle (20. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

also ich bin ja nur etwas älter als du und einen watstock brauch ich nur an ganz wenigen ecken

zur schnur kann ich nur zu geflochtener raten, ich hatte bisher 17er fireline und werd dieses Session 19er power pro testen (19er da ich immer öfter auf LL unterwegs bin) an der ostsee gehts natürlich dünner|wavey:


----------



## Kunde (20. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*



Stulle schrieb:


> also ich bin ja nur etwas älter als du und einen watstock brauch ich nur an ganz wenigen ecken
> 
> zur schnur kann ich nur zu geflochtener raten, ich hatte bisher 17er fireline und werd dieses Session 19er power pro testen (19er da ich immer öfter auf LL unterwegs bin) an der ostsee gehts natürlich dünner|wavey:



LL? Langeland? falls ja, wieso fischt du da ne andere Schnurstärke als an der heimischen Ostsee? oder habe ich das falsch interpretiert? #h

Gruß Kunde


----------



## mephisto (20. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

watstock erleichtert vieles....möchte den trotz filz und spikes nicht missen.liegt aber an den stränden wo ich mich meistens zum fischen rumtreibe.


----------



## Stulle (21. März 2014)

*AW: Watstock*



Kunde schrieb:


> LL? Langeland? falls ja, wieso fischt du da ne andere Schnurstärke als an der heimischen Ostsee? oder habe ich das falsch interpretiert? #h
> 
> Gruß Kunde



Ja LL = Langeland. Weil die dorsche da um einiges kampfstärker sind und das gerne nutzen um sich hinter den reichlich vorhandenen Steinen zu verstecken.  Daher 30/35 mundschnur und dann entsprechend stärkere hauptschnur


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. September 2014)

*AW: Watstock*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> naja......Watstock......habe ich nie wirklich was von gehalten.....
> Aaaaber......es gibt Strände, da sollte man tatsächlich nicht ohne....macht es wirklich "einfacher" und sicherer.....
> 
> Nur mal so ... ein paar Strände, wo es nicht schaden kann
> ...



sehe das genauso.

habe mir einen gebastelt aus einen langen dicken  Bambustock 2m und am Ende Dachdeckerblei mit bisschen Isolierband.
Funktioniert super.Kannst natuerlich auch Besenstiele nehmen. Als STIEL ist alles geeignet das nicht rostet, leicht ist und schwimmt. Holzstiele allerdings brechen leichter.

Bambus kann mehr ab. mit der Beschwerung ist ein Ende immmer am Grund.  An der Schnur wo der Watstock ist einfach soein Schwimmkorken nehmen den auch Fischer fuer ihre Netze nehmen. Kannst fuer ca 1-2 Euro kaufen oder findest vielleicht sogar am Strand.



Kostenpunkt ca 2 Euro oder weniger.
Lebensdauser ca 20 Jahre oder auch mehr. 

Verzichten moechte ich nicht darauf. Ist auch geeinet an Steilkuesten hochzuklettern.


----------



## Rosi (24. September 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

Noch was zu mitschleppen. Manchmal, wenn ich so bis zur Hüfte im Wasser rumwate, da denke ich mir: Es soll Leute geben die ohne einen Stock nicht im Wasser waten. Vor 10 Jahren hat mich das total wuschig gemacht. Heute sage ich mir: Jeder so wie er sich am wohlsten/sichersten fühlt. Noch brauchst du keinen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. September 2014)

*AW: Watstock*



Rosi schrieb:


> Noch was zu mitschleppen. Manchmal, wenn ich so bis zur Hüfte im Wasser rumwate, da denke ich mir: Es soll Let stock war en die ohne einen Stock nicht im Wasser waten. Vor 10 Jahren hat mich das total wuschig gemacht. Heute sage ich mir: Jeder so wie er sich am wohlsten/sichersten fühlt. Noch brauchst du keinen.



Kommt immer drauf an wo man angeln get. 
Ich gehe an Stellen wo das Auto manchmal bis 2km oder mehr entertainment ist. Natural purchase und keine anderen Angler. Kaum moeglich an der Ostsee oder auch in England. Ich angel Meist an Stellen mit unterschiedlichsten Bewuchs, Steine    ect.
waere benahe abgesoffen .nach demand ich mich entlehrt hattest auf eine sandbank war ich zu faul den guertel wieder muzzle gen. Watstock war am strand .jedenfalls bin ich in ein 2m Loch getreten watches voll und das bei ca 4 grad. Am ufer war noch schnee. Freud von mir hat mich grade noch rechtzeitig rausgeholt.
Lag 1 woche Im bett.
ohne Watstock und 2 guertel gehe ich jedenfalls nicht ins wasser


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (25. September 2014)

*AW: Watstock*

Zum Thema Schnur: 
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich immer alle zwei Jahre eine Unsumme für Schnur ausgegeben. Heuer mache ich das anders: gehe zum Laden, sage das ich ne Schnur mit mind. 10Kg Tragkraft, max. 0,16mm Durchmesser haben will und das ich nicht bereit bin für 200m mehr als 30€ zu bezahlen. Bis jetzt lief es immer gut, keine Ahnung was ich mittlerweile drauf habe, funzt aber recht gut. Falls du doch Geld lassen willst, kann ich die Daiwa8Braided in 0,08 (oder war es 0,10?) empfehlen, die hat gut funktioniert. Aber bei den dünnen Geflochtenen immer n Fluocarbon-Vorfach nehmen, wegen Muscheln und so.


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Watstock*

Ho.e das Thema mal wieder raus. Will mir einen watstock basteln. Wie lang soll der seien? 
Habe an alurohr aus dem baumarrkt gedacht.
2 cm stark.


----------



## Dingsens (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Watstock*

Schon so etwa schulter-bis kopfhoch.
Bitte beachten, dass er *NICHT *auftreiben/schwimmen darf!!
Das heißt, unten drin stark beschwehren (mit Blei) und danach mit trockenem Sand befüllen.
Ja, leicht ist anders, aber nur so geht er von allein zum Grund.


----------



## Broiler (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Watstock*

Ich habe mir aus demselben Rohr einen gebaut. Unten einen zugeschnitzten Korken etwa 15 cm reingeschoben, ausgegossen mit Blei, Kappe einer Unterarmstütze drauf - fertig.

Oben ebenfalls einen Korken rein und dann einen Moosgummi Fahrradgriff auf dem Rohr aufgeklebt, das Rohr ist insgesamt so 1,40 -1,50m lang, habbs nicht im Kopf. 

Vorteil ist, nun steht er gut im Wasser und schaut durch die Luft drin immer ober heraus, hat sich absolut bewährt. Das Gewicht nehme ich für einen so stabilen Stock gern in Kauf. Ganz oben habe ich dann noch ein Loch hereingebohrt und eine Schlaufe eingefädelt.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (3. August 2017)

*AW: Watstock*

Moin,
Mir gefällt die Geschichte mit dem Blei nicht gut. Mein Watstock ist ein Besenstiel, der mir etwa bis zur Achsel reicht (so wie meine Wathose). Am unteren Ende habe ich mit einem passenden Bohrer längs ein Loch gebohrt und eine 25 cm lange Schlossschraube mit 12 mm Durchmesser eingeklebt. Am oberen Ende noch eine Schlaufe für die Hand und 1 Meter Gummischnur mit Karabiner zum Sichern an der Wathose/-jacke. Besenstiel mit Bootslack versiegelt, fertig.
Der Watstock steht aufrecht im Wasser, ist sehr stabil und hat sich vor allem beim Nachtfischen mehr als bewährt.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Jose (3. August 2017)

*AW: Watstock*

man braucht keinen watstock?
in welchen gewässern seid ihr denn unterwegs? großpfützen und so?

in fließgewässern, mein beispiel ist die untere sieg, ist ohne watstock alles nix. ab so 35 cm wassertiefe schnellfließend auf veralgtem kiesel.

und da gibt es weit kritischere stellen.

nachdenken hilft auch manchmal: ein dreibein ist wackeltechnisch 
 das sicherste. sogar aufm trockenen, erst recht da, wo's auch mal kopfunter gehen könnte.

anfänglich hab ich mir mit stöcken beholfen, treiben aber auch stark auf.
finale lösung war so n gefunder nordic-walking-latschstock, paar löcher reingebohrt als luftausgang und gut wars. bestens sogar.
ich würd gerade in watstifeln bzw. -hosen nie mehr ohne gehen.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (22. August 2017)

*AW: Watstock*

Ich würde auch nie ohne Stock los, meiner ist auch ein sehr stabiler Besenstiel mit Messingabschlussstück damit er mit dem Ende unten bleibt. und den hab ich schon so oft gebraucht, bei trüben Wasser, bei steinen in jeder Größe und abends... hat mich schon oft gerettet. ist zwar umstand aber gesünder...


----------



## marlowe (24. August 2017)

*AW: Watstock*

Warum kauft man sich nicht einfach einen Watstock. Diese Dinger, die sich selbst zusammen stecken, sind doch ganz praktisch und kosten nicht die Welt. 
Diese Watangelei ist ja ohnehin kein billiges Hobby - das macht den Kohl wirklich nicht fett.

Ohne Watstock würde ich aber nicht mehr losgehen. Gerade die felsigen Sommer-Hotspots sind ohne Stock kaum beangelbar.


----------



## Heilbutt (24. August 2017)

*AW: Watstock*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Mein "Watstock" besteht aus zwei ehemaligen Zeltstangen (Alu), die mittels Bajonettverschluss zusammengesteckt werden. Am oberen Ende ist dann noch ein 30cm langes Rohr parallel befestigt, das mir als Parkhilfe für die Rute dient. Stehe ich an sandig-steiniger Stelle, stecke ich das Teil dank einer angeschweißten Spitze im Grund fest.
> Ein für mich super Hilfsmittel! Denn beim Köderwechsel, Tüddeln oder Pin.... ist es ein unschätzbarer Vorteil, ZWEI Hände frei zu haben! :q
> 
> 
> Schöne Grüße.



... weil es SOWAS wie hier beschrieben eben nicht zu kaufen gibt!
(Soweit ich weiß, zumindest!?!)

Ich hab mir was ähnliches gebastelt:
Ein Titanrohr, Dm 18 mm, unten ne Spitze aus Edelstahl dran,
oben ein großes Feilenheft aus Holz als Griff, und genau drüber ein Stück Alurohr, wo ein Rutenende reinpasst.
So kann man den "Stock" wie beschrieben auch mal im Wasser in den Sand bohren, die Rute abstellen und beide Hände benutzen.
Oder z.B. beim Watangeln auf Hering auch gleich ne Schnur mit der Fischkiste dranknoten, usw...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Angler9999 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Watstock*

Ich benutze einen Skistock. Die Dinger gibt es preiswert bis sogar fast kostenlos, wenn ein paar Kratzer drauf sind. Kumpels benutzen auch Walkingstöcker. Alles besser als keiner. Ansonsten sind die kaufbaren auch zum Teil bezahlbar.


----------

